# need info on dwarf snake head



## Howzit (Aug 6, 2003)

i looked but couldnt find much

thanks for the help


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

a 20 long will suit one for life... if u wanted u could do a pair but i suggest itd b planted heavily... or a breeding colony of 2 pairs in a 55 still heavily planted...

eats anything and can b trained to eat pellets

80f or right around there is good... rather hardy fish but still keep up on water changes

make sure theres no holes where they could get through cuz they will then dry up on the floor and all ul have is channa-jerkey.... gl and have fun


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i finally found someone that will get some for me in ohio i cant wait till i get them...


----------



## 2nafury (Jul 10, 2004)

I am looking for one too. its so hard to find rite now. i can only find red sh.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

call every lfs thta is a good one and ask them if they can import some dwarfs for you.

a good site is www.snakehead.org


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

> a good site is www.snakehead.org


That site has nothing to do with snakeheads.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

sorry, www.snakeheads.org


----------



## Howzit (Aug 6, 2003)

that snakeheads.org website blows.........................................................GOATS

All there is is a place where you can ask 1 guy questions or somthing

Is there any other info?


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

This should get you going in the right direction for what
information to look for.

http://fisc.er.usgs.gov/Snakehead_circ_125...l/contents.html


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

I cant find any


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

User said:


> I cant find any


 Thats because of a federal ban.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=32507


----------



## SerraNBAPygo (Jun 8, 2004)

lfs probaly not gonna risk importing a snake head, their business would probaly have to undergo an investigation or something.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

if you want to ask someone questions on any species of fish why not ask here, what exactly is the information you are looking for, if it is where to get them, well they are illegal in the USA, so try the UK lol, if you want to know something else please specify and we can try to help you out with it.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

www.snakeheads.org


----------



## Freddie Mercury (Jan 14, 2004)

They are only illegal to possess in a handful of states, not the entire country.


----------



## 2nafury (Jul 10, 2004)

Howzit said:


> that snakeheads.org website blows.........................................................GOATS
> 
> All there is is a place where you can ask 1 guy questions or somthing
> 
> Is there any other info?


 hahaha


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Freddie Mercury said:


> They are only illegal to possess in a handful of states, not the entire country.


Howzit,
what species and info are you seeking?
Many here do have that info just need to know exactly what your
looking for.

As for a side note Regarding US laws and regulations:

There is a federal ban on the Importation and Interstate movement of all snakehead species. These are a listed Noxious animal, None are going to
enter the country legally those that are here stay put and do not move.

Last I checked, about 30 states have banned or have on the books a ban 
For possesion of these fish. Since then, which was back in spring, I'm sure others have now jumped on the bandwagon. Canada has now also banned it
in Ontario.

Thats a bit more than a Handfull and far than from the 14 just two years ago.

The Thriving population now in the Potomac Really did not
help things much either this year.

These fish are Public enemy #2
just behind that Osama guy as the greatest threat to National security,
Or so it seems by the way USFWS and media are hyping it.

Not totally without reason, but a bit overblown in the scope of regulation.
_Channa argus _is truly the only real threat in the North,

All other species are really only a threat to the Southern states,
Floridia and Texas in perticular,
Which is where they have been banned for some time before this
and all this attention began anyhow.

To late now as whats done is done.

But then thats why you do not release fish and research before buying a fish
to be sure you have the ability to keep it full term.

And when crap comes down expect a blanket ban as the USFWS and local wildlife Officials are not keen on learning how to tell the difference between species. They just ban them all outright.


----------



## Freddie Mercury (Jan 14, 2004)

Sad but true........................


----------



## roo (May 28, 2004)

that s sad cause i read about them and would love to have one


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i cant wait till i get my channa gachu!!!!!!!! or bleheri(sp)


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

> Channa argus is truly the only real threat in the North,
> 
> All other species are really only a threat to the Southern states,
> Floridia and Texas in perticular,
> ...


That about sums it up! But they can't tell one species from another when they check stuff. Heck, they've probably almost arrested people for transporting bowfin!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

It's so funny (and typical) for Louisiana not to ban snakeheads yet.
So I'm guessing I could buy one if it doesn't cross state lines to get to me?
In my opinion it probably is time to just do a 'blanket' illegalization, what a mess.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

acestro said:


> > Channa argus is truly the only real threat in the North,
> >
> > All other species are really only a threat to the Southern states,
> > Floridia and Texas in perticular,
> ...


Funny you say that, actually a Friend of mine was caught by a CO
carrying three young Bowfin, The CO freaked out thinking they where snakeheads,

He actually called in the police to arrest him, Now this friend of mine 
(who shall remain nameless) is an accomplished ichthylogist and researcher on anachronistic fish, His words said it best in saying: (I'll never forget this phone call)

"These dumb F'ing CO's are so incredably stupid you could shoot an eagle in front
of them and they would not blink, they have such a low level of education they would think it was a goose, Put a smelly ass fish with a long dorsal fin
in front of em and they think they just busted the crime of the century"

"This whole snakehead thing is making people stupid from the top down,
The idiots are running the ship and for some damn reason intellect is getting 
flushed down the toilet to hysteria"

The whole situation has totally spiriled out of control, many states are now just
Banning possesion to keep up with the neighboring states or to make themselves
seem tough on "Saving on the Enviornment"

This fish has become a convient excuse for not dealing with the real issues 
and problems regarding the Introduction of truly damanging exotics,

Those that come in through commercial shipping and international commerce,
Not related to food or the Pet industry. 
(Ironicly Gardeners have by far been the worst at introducing exotic species
yet regulation on them is minimal )

It's a total distraction from the real problems that exist or await us in the future
concerning exotic species.


----------

